# problème



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2001)

je n' arrive plus à graver de cd audio ni à les extraire avec toast 4 ou 5. j' ai le message d' erreur n°-17 qui dit:"couldn't complete the last command because of a mac os error".
savez-vous ce que je doit faire pour remédier a ce problème?
merci


----------



## roro (26 Avril 2001)

ok pour aider mais l'idéal est d'avoir un minimum d'info... à commencer par le titre pas très évocateur : "problème"... ouais, ben y a souvent des pbms quand on utilise du matos informatique...

ensuite, tu as toast... quelle version précisement ? quel OS ? quel Mac ?


----------



## MarcMame (27 Avril 2001)

Vas dans "information système Apple", génère un rapport et colle-le ici. Ca nous aidera.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

J' ai un imac avec taost 4 et 5 et j' ai mac os9


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

J' ai un peu du mal à envoyer le rapport car je suis pas très doué!
c' est toast4.0.1.1 et le titanium 5.0


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

nformations logicielles
	Informations Mac OS
		Finder :	9.0
		Système :	9.0.4  français universel
		Enabler actif :	Mac OS ROM vFU-5.5.1
		QuickTime :	4.1.2
		CarbonLib :	1.0.4
		Partage fichiers :	désactivé(e)
		Util. multiples :	1.3
	Remarque : aucun disque de démarrage na été sélectionné.
Informations mémoire
	Cache disque :	2048 Ko
	Mémoire virtuelle :	85 Mo
		Utilisée sur le volume :	Dédé
	Mémoire intégrée :	64 Mo
																				PC100-222S
		Emplacem.           Taille         Type de mémoire
		DIMM0/J13   64 Mo    SDRAM
	Mémoire vidéo :	8 Mo	
	Cache post. niveau 2 :	512 Ko
Informations matérielles
	Code de modèle :	406
	Modèle :	iMac
	Type de clavier :	Clavier Apple Pro Keyboard - ISO
	Processeur :	PowerPC G3
	Vitesse :	350 MHz
	Version nanokernel : 2.16
	Extensions nanokernel : 9
	CPU prévues nanokernel :1
	uni-n: 8
Informations réseau
Ethernet intégré	Lien :	bas	Vitesse :	n/a	Duplex :	n/a	
PPP	Lien :	n/a	Vitesse :	n/a	Duplex :	n/a	
série	Lien :	n/a	Vitesse :	n/a	Duplex :	n/a	
Modem
		Nom :	
		Protocole :	
		Version :	
		Statut :	Modem en service ; impossible de recueillir davantage dinformations.
Open Transport
	Installé :	Oui
	Activé :	Oui
	Version :	2.6.3
AppleTalk
		Installé :	Oui
		Activé :	Oui
		Version :	60
		Partage fichiers :	désactivé(e)
		Zone par défaut :	Non disponible
		Port(s) réseau actif(s) :	Ethernet intégré
		                         	PPP
		                         	série
		Ce réseau :	65280
		Ce noeud :	128
		Routeur :	&lt;non disponible&gt;
		Adresse :	00.30.65.df.1a.5a
TCP/IP
		Installé :	Oui
		Activé :	Oui
		Version :	2.6.3
		Partage Web personnel :	désactivé(e)
		Partage dimprimantes USB :	Non activé (v1.0)
		Masque :	0.0.0.0
		Adresse IP :	193.250.209.80
		Passerelle par défaut :	0.0.0.0
		Domaine :	
		Adresse serveur noms :	193.252.19.3
Informations imprimante
	Imprimante (par défaut)
		Gestionnaire :	SC 880
		Version gestion. :	6.40F
		Emplacement :	Non disponible
Informations de production
		Révision de ROM :	$77D.45F6
		Version ROM démarrage :	$0003.30f3
		Version Mac OS ROM :	FU1-5.5.1
		Nº de série :	VM04732E-K2P-ff09
		Version du logiciel :	           
		N° de commande :	Non applicable
--------------------------------
Fichiers trouvés = 35
Nom du fichier                  ?   Version Taille     Dernière modification
N2MP3 Settings                      1.0.3    164 Ko     le 3/11/99 à 0:23:10
Apparence                       ?   1.1.4    624 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
AppleTalk                       ?   1.1      212 Ko     le 18/03/99 à 11:00:00
Barre des réglages              ?   2.0      36 Ko      le 29/09/99 à 3:00:00
ColorSync                       ?   3.0.2    112 Ko     le 16/06/00 à 3:00:00
Date et heure                   ?   8.2      148 Ko     le 6/10/99 à 3:00:00
Démarrage                       ?   7.7.8    48 Ko      le 3/01/01 à 17:55:26
DialAssist                      ?   3.5      36 Ko      le 26/12/00 à 19:30:22
Échange de fichiers             ?   3.0.3    600 Ko     le 30/09/99 à 3:00:00
Économies dénergie             ?   3.0.1    140 Ko     le 15/08/00 à 3:00:00
Frappe clavier                  ?   8.5.1    96 Ko      le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
Général                         ?   7.7.2    44 Ko      le 28/12/00 à 0:12:58
Gestionnaire dextensions       ?   4.0.4    176 Ko     le 18/03/99 à 11:00:00
Internet                        ?   1.0.1    312 Ko     le 4/04/99 à 12:00:00
Lanceur                         ?   3.1.3    64 Ko      le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
MacTCP DNR                      ?   1.0      4 Ko       le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Mémoire                         ?   8.1.2    84 Ko      le 24/06/00 à 3:00:00
Mise à jour de logiciels        ?   1.1.3    160 Ko     le 20/04/00 à 3:00:00
Modem                           ?   3.5      140 Ko     le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Moniteurs                       ?   8.6      112 Ko     le 15/06/00 à 3:00:00
Nombres                         ?   7.1      16 Ko      le 26/01/01 à 18:41:10
Options Menu Pomme              ?   1.1.7    68 Ko      le 25/04/01 à 23:54:22
Partage de fichiers             ?   9.0.1    604 Ko     le 15/06/00 à 3:00:00
Partage Web                     ?   1.5.4    592 Ko     le 7/06/00 à 3:00:00
Réglages de mobilité            ?   2.0      376 Ko     le 21/11/97 à 10:00:00
Réglages QuickTime             ?   4.1.1    132 Ko     le 18/04/01 à 13:09:24
Remote Access                   ?   3.5      396 Ko     le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Son                             ?   8.5.1    352 Ko     le 15/08/00 à 3:00:00
Souris                          ?   8.1.1    60 Ko      le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
Speech                          ?   2.0.2    100 Ko     le 26/12/00 à 19:34:07
TCP/IP                          ?   2.5      292 Ko     le 1/09/99 à 3:00:00
Texte                           ?   8.0      16 Ko      le 25/01/01 à 16:23:21
Trousseau daccès               ?   2.0      696 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
USB Printer Sharing             ?   1.0      432 Ko     le 10/06/00 à 3:00:00
Utilisateurs multiples          ?   1.2.2    860 Ko     le 27/05/00 à 3:00:00
--------------------------------

Fichiers trouvés = 216
Nom du fichier                  ?   Version Taille     Dernière modification
Accélérateur 3D 128 Rage ATI        5.9.1    592 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
Accélérateur 3D ATI                 5.0      752 Ko     le 14/06/00 à 3:00:00
Accélérateur vidéo ATI              4.6.1    160 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
ATI Radeon 3D Accelerator           6.0.7    444 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
EPSON Launcher                      2.1      40 Ko      le 4/06/00 à 0:00:00
EPSON Monitor3                      2.1      1 Mo       le 4/06/00 à 0:00:00
EPSON USBPrintClass1                1.0.6    28 Ko      le 4/03/99 à 0:00:00
EPSON USBPrintClass2                1.0.6    28 Ko      le 4/03/99 à 0:00:00
EPSON USBPrintClass3                1.0.6    28 Ko      le 4/03/99 à 0:00:00
EPSON USBPrintClass4                1.0.6    28 Ko      le 4/03/99 à 0:00:00
EPSON USBPrintClass5                1.0.6    28 Ko      le 4/03/99 à 0:00:00
FaxMonitor                          6.0.3    648 Ko     le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
FaxPrint                            6.0.3    264 Ko     le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
G3 Cursor                            1.0      32 Ko      le 6/01/99 à 16:19:32
Gestionnaire de ressources ATI      2.7      244 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
Gestionnaire Iomega                 6.0.6f1  84 Ko      le 18/01/00 à 12:00:00
Gestionnaire MPP ATI                1.2f1    60 Ko      le 27/01/00 à 4:00:00
Indeo® Video                        3.2.2    256 Ko     le 19/11/98 à 16:13:46
Instant Palm Desktop                2.6      704 Ko     le 6/04/00 à 2:00:25
Intel Raw Video                     1.1      16 Ko      le 19/11/98 à 16:13:46
KODAK PRECISION API                 3.0.1    148 Ko     le 17/08/95 à 12:46:10
KODAK PRECISION CP                  2.4.1    12 Ko      le 26/04/01 à 12:46:36
KODAK PRECISION CP1                 2.5.3    320 Ko     le 17/08/95 à 12:46:14
KODAK PRECISION CP2                 2.5.3    44 Ko      le 17/08/95 à 12:46:14
Microsoft C Runtime Library         82.7.7   320 Ko     le 8/03/96 à 14:30:48
Microsoft Clipboard Library         1.0f19   156 Ko     le 30/08/00 à 16:56:56
Microsoft Component Library         2.3      60 Ko      le 25/07/00 à 17:49:51
Microsoft Framework                 5.0.2f29  1,23 Mo   le 17/03/00 à 0:00:00
Microsoft Internet Library          5.0.3f1  2 Mo       le 25/08/00 à 16:54:06
Microsoft OLE Automation            2.3      672 Ko     le 26/07/00 à 19:36:13
Microsoft OLE Extension             2.0.8f2  928 Ko     le 3/07/96 à 18:31:39
Microsoft OLE Library               2.3      736 Ko     le 25/07/00 à 17:49:51
Microsoft Portability Library       4.0      836 Ko     le 8/03/96 à 14:31:07
Microsoft Structured Storage        2.3      440 Ko     le 25/07/00 à 17:49:51
Mise à jour gestionnaires ATI       1.6.4    1,39 Mo    le 30/08/00 à 12:00:00
MS Font Embed Library (PPC)         2.1.3    228 Ko     le 18/03/00 à 21:05:08
N2MP3 Extension                      1.0.3    112 Ko     le 3/11/99 à 0:23:05
Nomad II USB Driver                  1.1.6    12 Ko      le 18/10/00 à 12:00:00
Nomad MG USB Driver                  1.1.6    12 Ko      le 18/10/00 à 12:00:00
Nomad USB Shim                       1.1.6    24 Ko      le 18/10/00 à 12:00:00
NomadJukeboxLib                      1.0.3    28 Ko      le 19/10/00 à 12:00:00
PalmConnect® USB                    1.4      20 Ko      le 25/04/00 à 2:49:38
PalmConnect® USBSerialHAL           1.4      12 Ko      le 25/04/00 à 4:31:03
PalmConnect® USBSerialShim          1.4      12 Ko      le 25/04/00 à 4:31:07
Queue Monitor                       2.0.3    64 Ko      le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
Queue Watcher                       2.0.2    16 Ko      le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickHelp                          4.5.9    1,60 Mo    le 9/12/98 à 10:23:34
SC 880                              6.4      68 Ko      le 4/01/01 à 18:22:05
ShareWay IP Personal de fond        2.0      112 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
STF Phonebook Lib                   6.0.3    464 Ko     le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
STFInit                             6.0.3    92 Ko      le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
StuffIt Engine                     5.5      2 Mo       le 10/11/99 à 7:38:24
StuffIt Engine PowerPlug           5.5      1,55 Mo    le 10/11/99 à 7:38:25
SYNERTEL/I Connexion                3.0.1    32 Ko      le 17/07/98 à 11:00:00
SYNERTEL/I Minitel                  3.0.1f6  168 Ko     le 17/07/98 à 11:00:00
Toast CD Reader                      4.0.1    132 Ko     le 8/11/99 à 0:36:19
Toast USB Alpha Bridge              1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:23:08
Toast USB Freecom Bridge            1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:24:04
Toast USB HPMesa Bridge             1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:27:14
Toast USB Iomega Bridge             1.3      16 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:26:23
Toast USB LaCie Bridge              1.3      16 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:24:24
Toast USB OnSpec Bridge             1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:28:19
Toast USB OnSpec v2 Bridge          1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:26:48
Toast USB QPS Bridge                1.3      44 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:25:56
Toast USB Shuttle Bridge            1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:24:42
Toast USB ShuttleIn Bridge          1.3      12 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:26:11
Toast USB SonyEu Bridge             1.3      16 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:27:25
Toast USB Support                    1.3      16 Ko      le 2/11/99 à 0:23:45
USBNomadJukeboxDriver                1.0.3    12 Ko      le 19/10/00 à 12:00:00
Voxware Sound Component v1.5        1.5.2f2  840 Ko     le 19/10/00 à 1:35:51
 Extension GE                   ?   4.0.5    8 Ko       le 17/09/99 à 3:00:00
Accélérateur graphique ATI      ?   5.1.5    792 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
Accès CD audio                  ?   5.2      16 Ko      le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Accès High Sierra               ?   5.3      20 Ko      le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Accès Internet                  ?   1.3.3    300 Ko     le 11/08/99 à 3:00:00
Accès ISO 9660                  ?   5.3      20 Ko      le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Accès Photo CD                  ?   5.3      160 Ko     le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Accès UDF                       ?   1.5.3    368 Ko     le 18/08/99 à 3:00:00
Accès URL                       ?   2.0.3    428 Ko     le 15/03/00 à 12:00:00
Activateur FireWire             ?   2.6      112 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 12:00:00
Apple Audio Extension           ?   1.1      612 Ko     le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
Apple CD/DVD Driver             ?    1.4.3    120 Ko     le 5/01/01 à 12:00:00
Apple Color SW Pro CMM          ?   1.0.1    40 Ko      le 24/07/99 à 3:00:00
Apple Enet                      ?   2.4.1    520 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 12:00:00
Apple Guide                     ?   2.5      824 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Apple QD3D HW Driver            ?   1.6      16 Ko      le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
Apple QD3D HW Plug-In           ?   1.6      44 Ko      le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
AppleScript                     ?   1.4.3    768 Ko     le 6/05/00 à 3:00:00
AppleScriptLib                  ?   1.4      16 Ko      le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
AppleShare                      ?   3.8.6    636 Ko     le 10/03/00 à 12:00:00
Assistant réglages API          ?   1.0      128 Ko     le 21/06/00 à 3:00:00
Authoring Support               ?    1.0      656 Ko     le 4/01/01 à 12:00:00
Biblio. partage de fichiers     ?   9.0.1    68 Ko      le 14/06/00 à 3:00:00
CarbonLib                       ?   1.0.4    1012 Ko    le 6/05/00 à 3:00:00
Clipping Extension              ?   7.1.4    28 Ko      le 25/10/99 à 10:49:41
Conversion encodages texte      ?   1.5      848 Ko     le 8/10/99 à 3:00:00
DAM                             ?   2.0      56 Ko      le 17/06/00 à 3:00:00
Démarrage multi-utilisateur     ?   1.3      164 Ko     le 15/04/00 à 3:00:00
Distributeur dinfos de config. ?    2.0      56 Ko      le 17/06/00 à 3:00:00
DrawSprocketLib                 ?   1.7.3    120 Ko     le 12/01/00 à 12:00:00
Étalonneur de type 1            ?   1.0      548 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Extension Barre des réglages    ?   2.0.2    80 Ko      le 19/01/00 à 4:00:00
Extension ColorSync             ?   3.0.2    824 Ko     le 16/06/00 à 3:00:00
Extension FontSync              ?   1.0      132 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Extension menus contextuels     ?   1.0.2    80 Ko      le 18/03/99 à 11:00:00
Extension partage de fichiers   ?   7.6.6    200 Ko     le 14/06/00 à 3:00:00
Extension partage Web           ?   1.5.4    376 Ko     le 7/06/00 à 3:00:00
Extension Réglages de mobilité  ?   2.0      76 Ko      le 15/11/97 à 10:00:00
Extension réglages réseau       ?   1.1.1    484 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Gestion accès Internet          ?   2.0      512 Ko     le 22/06/00 à 3:00:00
Gestion FireWire                ?   2.6      248 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 12:00:00
Gestion Services dimpression   ?   2.2.1    72 Ko      le 23/09/98 à 10:00:00
Gestionnaire audio              ?   3.6.5    264 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple       ?   1.3.9    116 Ko     le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
Heidelberg CMM                  ?   3.0.1    184 Ko     le 8/03/00 à 4:00:00
HID Library                     ?   1.4.5    28 Ko      le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00
Horaire mise à jour logicielle  ?   1.1.3    56 Ko      le 14/04/00 à 3:00:00
HTMLRenderingLib                ?   1.0      456 Ko     le 7/10/99 à 12:00:00
Indexation automatique          ?   3.0.1    24 Ko      le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
InputSprocket Extension         ?   1.7.3    504 Ko     le 12/01/00 à 12:00:00
Insomnia                        ?   7.1      4 Ko       le 9/06/95 à 12:00:00
Insomnie                        ?   7.1      4 Ko       le 2/04/96 à 12:00:00
Instruments QuickTime          ?    2.5      468 Ko     le 18/07/96 à 12:00:00
Internet Config Extension       ?   2.0.6    112 Ko     le 14/06/00 à 3:00:00
iTunes Extension                ?    1.0      32 Ko      le 5/01/01 à 12:00:00
Lanceur Assistant réglages      ?    2.0      8 Ko       le 17/06/00 à 3:00:00
LaserWriter 8                   ?   8.7      644 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
LDAP Client Library             ?   1.0      268 Ko     le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
LDAPPlugin                      ?   1.1      80 Ko      le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Localiseur de logiciels USB     ?   1.4.5    24 Ko      le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00
MacinTalk 3                     ?   1.4      352 Ko     le 18/04/95 à 3:00:00
MacinTalk Pro                   ?   1.4      792 Ko     le 19/05/95 à 2:00:00
Macintosh Drag and Drop         ?   1.1      44 Ko      le 22/04/94 à 11:00:00
MÀJ Gestionnaire de polices     ?   1.0      164 Ko     le 12/08/99 à 12:00:00
Modem interne V.90              ?   1.2.2    216 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
Module externe DNS              ?   1.1.2    120 Ko     le 22/06/00 à 3:00:00
Module externe SLP              ?   1.1.2    216 Ko     le 22/06/00 à 3:00:00
ModuleMoniteurAppleUSB          ?   2.0.3    104 Ko     le 21/07/00 à 12:00:00
Modules de moniteur Apple       ?   2.0.3    940 Ko     le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00
Modules Moniteur Système        ?   8.6      288 Ko     le 15/06/00 à 3:00:00
Moteur mise à jour logicielle   ?   1.1.3    152 Ko     le 14/04/00 à 3:00:00
NBP Plugin                      ?   1.1      36 Ko      le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
NetSprocketLib                  ?   1.7.1    160 Ko     le 13/09/99 à 12:00:00
NSL UI Library                  ?   1.1      644 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Nuancier                        ?   2.1.1    492 Ko     le 6/08/99 à 3:00:00
ObjectSupportLib                ?   1.0.2    36 Ko      le 1/02/96 à 11:05:16
Open Transport                  ?   2.6.3    972 Ko     le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
Open Transport ASLM Modules     ?   2.6.3    580 Ko     le 13/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLEngine                    ?   1.1.5    664 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLLibrary                   ?   1.1.5    136 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLMemory                    ?   1.1.5    16 Ko      le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLRenderer                  ?   1.1.5    2,70 Mo    le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLRendererATI               ?   1.1.5    268 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenGLUtility                   ?   1.1.5    216 Ko     le 31/08/00 à 3:00:00
OpenTpt Modem                   ?   3.5      92 Ko      le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
OpenTpt Remote Access           ?   3.5      1 Mo       le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
OpenTpt Serial Arbitrator       ?   3.5      8 Ko       le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Outil de calibrage Apple        ?   3.0.2    236 Ko     le 16/06/00 à 3:00:00
Outil pour Modem Apple          ?   1.5.7    204 Ko     le 18/07/98 à 10:00:00
Outil Série                     ?   1.0.2f1  36 Ko      le 22/08/97 à 10:00:00
Outil Texte                     ?   1.0.1    28 Ko      le 24/06/92 à 11:00:00
Outil TTY                       ?   1.0.1    68 Ko      le 28/07/98 à 10:00:00
Outil VT102                     ?   1.0.2    160 Ko     le 24/06/92 à 11:00:00
Outil XMODEM                    ?   1.1      72 Ko      le 15/10/98 à 12:36:08
Partage dimprimantes           ?   1.1.3    80 Ko      le 26/04/01 à 12:46:37
PrintingLib                     ?   8.7      884 Ko     le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
PrintMonitor                    ?   7.1.2f1  64 Ko      le 11/06/95 à 10:00:00
QD3DCustomElements              ?   1.6      20 Ko      le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickDraw 3D                   ?   1.6      1,21 Mo    le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickDraw 3D IR                ?   1.6      212 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickDraw 3D RAVE              ?   1.6      288 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickDraw 3D Viewer            ?   1.6      124 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime FireWire DV Enabler   ?   2.2      16 Ko      le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime FireWire DV Support   ?   2.2      180 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime                      ?   4.1.2    1 Mo       le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime Module PPC           ?    2.5      888 Ko     le 18/07/96 à 12:00:00
QuickTime MPEG Extension       ?   1.1.2    272 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime Musical Instruments  ?   4.1.1    2 Mo       le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime PowerPlug            ?   4.1.2    1,75 Mo    le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
QuickTime VR                   ?   2.3      340 Ko     le 12/08/00 à 3:00:00
Recherche par contenu           ?   3.0.1    512 Ko     le 4/10/99 à 12:00:00
Remote seul                     ?   3.5      4 Ko       le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
Scripts de dossiers             ?   1.4      32 Ko      le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Security Cert Module            ?   2.0      312 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Security Library                ?   2.0.1    1 Mo       le 7/10/99 à 3:00:00
Security Manager                ?   2.0      296 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Security Policy Module          ?   2.0      196 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Security Storage Module         ?   2.0      564 Ko     le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Sélecteur dapplication         ?   1.0      88 Ko      le 9/09/98 à 10:00:00
Sélecteur de modem              ?   2.0      64 Ko      le 19/01/00 à 4:00:00
SerialShimLib                   ?   1.4.5    24 Ko      le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00
Série (intégré)                 ?   1.3.3    72 Ko      le 19/01/98 à 12:00:00
Service PrintMonitor            ?   2.2.1    80 Ko      le 23/09/98 à 10:00:00
Shared Library Manager          ?   2.0.2    168 Ko     le 30/08/99 à 12:00:00
Shared Library Manager PPC      ?   2.0.2    208 Ko     le 31/08/99 à 3:00:00
SoftRAID Verify                 ?   1.1      4 Ko       le 25/09/99 à 12:00:00
SOMobjects for Mac OS          ?   2.0.8    136 Ko     le 15/09/96 à 9:00:00
SoundSpace2Lib                  ?    1.0      16 Ko      le 5/01/01 à 12:00:00
SoundSprocket Filter            ?   1.7.1    76 Ko      le 13/09/99 à 12:00:00
SoundSprocketLib                ?   1.7.1    24 Ko      le 13/09/99 à 12:00:00
SpeakableItems                  ?   2.0      168 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Speech Manager                  ?   2.0      32 Ko      le 2/08/98 à 3:00:00
Speech Recognition              ?   2.0.2    1,41 Mo    le 15/01/00 à 4:00:00
Synchronisation dhorloge       ?   8.2      48 Ko      le 5/10/99 à 3:00:00
Theater Mode                    ?   1.0.1    40 Ko      le 1/07/00 à 3:00:00
Traducteur CD                   ?   5.3.1    40 Ko      le 27/01/00 à 4:00:00
USB CDROM Missing Driver        ?   1.4.5    8 Ko       le 11/07/00 à 12:00:00
USB Device Extension            ?   1.4.5    380 Ko     le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00
USB HID Driver                  ?   1.3.7    116 Ko     le 12/01/00 à 12:00:00
USB Printer Sharing Extension   ?   1.0      292 Ko     le 20/05/00 à 3:00:00
USBRioDriver                    ?    3.0      32 Ko      le 5/01/01 à 12:00:00
USBSoundSpace2Driver            ?    1.0      12 Ko      le 5/01/01 à 12:00:00
vBasicOps                       ?   1.0      16 Ko      le 21/08/99 à 3:00:00
vBigNum                         ?   1.0      72 Ko      le 21/08/99 à 3:00:00
vectorOps                       ?   1.1      40 Ko      le 21/08/99 à 3:00:00
vMathLib                        ?   1.3      20 Ko      le 19/11/99 à 4:00:00
--------------------------------
Fichiers trouvés = 329
Nom du fichier                  ?  Version Taille   Taille mémoire  Dernière modification
 MPLAY Skin Autotyper              3.2       8 Ko      60 Ko     le 1/12/00 à 11:46:40
Acrobat Reader 4.0                4.0.5     4,94 Mo   6,44 Mo   le 24/11/99 à 21:00:00
Adaptec Toast                      4.0.1     4,78 Mo   7,81 Mo   le 3/12/99 à 11:39:07
Add this to Favorites folder    ?  2.0       24 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Add this to startup items       ?  2.0       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Address Book Export                1.0       432 Ko    850 Ko    le 12/11/98 à 3:04:19
Adobe PhotoDeluxe                 2.0f64    12,80 Mo  9 Mo      le 19/04/01 à 15:51:53
Afficher les infos du profil    ?  2.6.1     20 Ko     1,95 Mo   le 14/07/99 à 3:00:00
Aide de Microsoft                  3.5.2f1   256 Ko    768 Ko    le 12/06/97 à 18:25:22
Aide-mémoire                    ?  1.0.4     108 Ko    400 Ko    le 9/09/98 à 10:00:00
Album                           ?  7.5.2     56 Ko     1 Mo      le 23/07/99 à 3:00:00
Analyze EPD Database               n/a       20 Ko     200 Ko    le 10/10/00 à 2:40:34
Appel de l'acquistion TWAIN        n/a       4 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/02/00 à 20:32:18
Apple channel                   ?  2.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
AppleScript Handler                6.0.3     24 Ko     512 Ko    le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
AppleSource MP3                 ?  2.3.1     1,35 Mo   4 Mo      le 22/10/00 à 13:08:23
AppleWorks 6                    ?  6.0.4     7,24 Mo   4,88 Mo   le 22/12/00 à 19:26:08
AppleWorks Premier lancer          6.0.1     7,85 Mo   1 Mo      le 26/05/00 à 3:00:00
Assistant de réglage FAXstf        6.0.3     572 Ko    768 Ko    le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
Assistant éditeur Internet      ?  1.3.3     416 Ko    1000 Ko   le 24/08/99 à 3:00:00
Assistant infos fournisseurs    ?  1.3       404 Ko    1000 Ko   le 2/02/99 à 4:00:00
Assistant réglages              ?  2.0       636 Ko    10 Mo     le 22/06/00 à 3:00:00
Assistant réglages Internet     ?  1.3.6     312 Ko    700 Ko    le 22/10/99 à 3:00:00
Assistant réglages Mac OS       ?  1.0.6     440 Ko    500 Ko    le 7/10/99 à 3:00:00
Audion                             1.5       1,58 Mo   3,41 Mo   le 22/02/00 à 0:57:10
AudioReplay                        1.1       164 Ko    500 Ko    le 21/12/97 à 16:04:08
Autoplay                           n/a       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 20/10/00 à 22:24:18
Awale                              2.4.1     1 Mo      2,73 Mo   le 26/01/01 à 17:44:24
BladeEnc                           1.4       340 Ko    1,95 Mo   le 22/01/01 à 18:58:00
BladeEnc                           n/a       12 Ko     n/a       le 1/04/00 à 12:00:00
Bugdom (OEM)                      1.1.2     432 Ko    9,27 Mo   le 26/04/00 à 23:57:16
Calculateur graphique              1.0       584 Ko    600 Ko    le 11/06/95 à 5:00:00
Calepin                         ?  7.5       72 Ko     210 Ko    le 11/06/95 à 10:00:00
Cancel the last command         ?  2.0       8 Ko      76 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Change my configuration         ?  2.0       24 Ko     1,17 Mo   le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Change my location set up       ?  2.0       56 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Change my network set up        ?  2.0       68 Ko     800 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Change the desktop background   ?  2.0       80 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Change view of this window      ?  2.0       44 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Clavier                         ?  8.1.1     100 Ko    350 Ko    le 30/03/99 à 12:00:00
Close all windows               ?  2.0       8 Ko      76 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Close this window               ?  2.0       8 Ko      76 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Colorimètre numérique           ?  2.0       116 Ko    400 Ko    le 14/06/00 à 3:00:00
Conduit Manager                    2.6.1     936 Ko    2,19 Mo   le 5/05/00 à 9:02:47
Convertir en QIF pour TCF3         1.1       24 Ko     250 Ko    le 2/06/99 à 3:54:26
Copy as CCC Diagram                n/a       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 22/09/00 à 8:55:21
Copy as EPD                        n/a       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 22/09/00 à 8:54:44
Copy this to the clipboard      ?  2.0       8 Ko      76 Ko     le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Correspondance automatique      ?  3.0       36 Ko     400 Ko    le 2/09/99 à 3:00:00
Correspondance CMYK             ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Correspondance profil FontSync  ?  1.0       32 Ko     200 Ko    le 19/01/01 à 17:21:06
Correspondance profils spéc.    ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Correspondance sélections       ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Courrier                        ?  1.0.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 11/07/98 à 3:00:00
Courrier                           n/a       8 Ko      384 Ko    le 21/10/99 à 17:06:26
Créer infos de profil Web       ?  2.6.1     20 Ko     200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Créer profil FontSync           ?  1.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 30/09/99 à 3:00:00
Créer une épreuve               ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Decrease the number of colors   ?  2.0       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Définir les infos du profil     ?  2.6.1     16 Ko     200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Delete this message             ?  2.0       12 Ko     512 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Desktop Skills                     1.2       104 Ko    16 Mo     le 24/09/99 à 7:44:10
DesktopFax                         6.0.3     24 Ko     540 Ko    le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
DFH 99                             4.0.1     776 Ko    2,73 Mo   le 20/01/01 à 12:30:37
Disk Copy                       ?  6.3.3     1 Mo      768 Ko    le 22/01/99 à 9:00:00
DivX Player 1.0b9 ATI              1.0b9     156 Ko    29,29 Mo  le 1/12/00 à 13:33:43
DivX Player 1.0b9 NO ATI           1.0b9     152 Ko    29,29 Mo  le 1/12/00 à 13:35:00
DragThing 2.9                      2.9       1,75 Mo   1,25 Mo   le 22/06/00 à 0:00:00
DragThing 2.9 Installer            6.5       2,54 Mo   2 Mo      le 22/06/00 à 0:00:00
DragThing Lite 2.9                 2.9       856 Ko    512 Ko    le 22/06/00 à 0:00:00
DropStuff                         5.5       220 Ko    1 Mo      le 10/11/99 à 16:00:00
DropBurn                          n/a       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 5/11/99 à 11:06:24
EasyPhoto                          1.6f1     2,97 Mo   3,41 Mo   le 1/12/97 à 17:17:49
Éditeur déquation                 1.0.5f1   344 Ko    1 Mo      le 6/09/97 à 3:00:00
Éditeur d'équations                3.0.1a9   548 Ko    1 Mo      le 7/09/00 à 0:00:00
Éditeur de scripts              ?  1.4.3     476 Ko    1,46 Mo   le 22/02/00 à 4:00:00
EHM 99                             2.0       3,62 Mo   12,69 Mo  le 23/09/98 à 19:01:05
Eject this disk                 ?  2.0       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Empty the trash                 ?  2.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Enregistrement                     1.2.5     92 Ko     200 Ko    le 20/07/97 à 16:22:35
Enregistrement Adobe               1.3.1     392 Ko    1 Mo      le 2/12/97 à 11:27:39
Enregistrer                        1.2.5     96 Ko     200 Ko    le 22/06/00 à 0:00:00
Épreuve profils sélectionnés    ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Épreuve profils spécifiques     ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Escape Velocity                    1.0.5     996 Ko    8 Mo      le 23/08/98 à 19:41:45
Escape Velocity Documentation      4.7       468 Ko    1 Mo      le 8/10/96 à 12:43:18
Escape Velocity Installer          5.5.2     5,15 Mo   1 Mo      le 7/01/99 à 15:58:07
État Remote Access              ?  3.5       24 Ko     64 Ko     le 31/12/00 à 14:58:15
Explorateur réseau              ?  2.0       128 Ko    1,56 Mo   le 23/09/99 à 3:00:00
Extraction de document             n/a       36 Ko     512 Ko    le 7/09/00 à 0:00:00
Extraire profil                 ?  3.0       12 Ko     1,95 Mo   le 25/08/99 à 3:00:00
Factory 1.3 (FR)                   n/a       376 Ko    1 Mo      le 10/08/97 à 2:14:20
Faire un export TEXT               1.0       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 2/06/99 à 3:54:25
Faire une sauvegarde               1.0       12 Ko     200 Ko    le 2/06/99 à 3:54:23
Favorites                          5.0.1d1   668 Ko    1 Mo      le 7/09/00 à 0:00:00
FaxStatus                          6.0.3     152 Ko    512 Ko    le 25/08/00 à 3:00:00
Find a file                     ?  2.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 25/12/00 à 14:49:25
Find a person                   ?  2.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Find original of this           ?  2.0       8 Ko      200 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Flash 5 Player Installer           5.5.2     352 Ko    1 Mo      le 22/04/01 à 20:07:22
Gamma PC à Mac                  ?  2.6.1     8 Ko      200 Ko    le 9/07/99 à 3:00:00
Gestionnaire de Profils            1.1       12 Ko     512 Ko    le 11/11/98 à 5:07:22
Get my mail                     ?  2.0       8 Ko      384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Get my mail                     ?  2.0       16 Ko     384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Get my mail                     ?  2.0       12 Ko     340 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Get next unread message         ?  2.0       16 Ko     384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
GLTron                             0.6d6     264 Ko    15,62 Mo  le 17/02/01 à 15:35:58
Go Back                         ?  2.0       12 Ko     384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Go Back                         ?  2.0       8 Ko      384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Go Forward                      ?  2.0       12 Ko     384 Ko    le 14/09/99 à 3:00:00
Go


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

bonne chances les gars et merci  de vous occuper de mon pauvre destin de nouvel utilisateur d' ordi qui sait rien faire!


----------



## MarcMame (27 Avril 2001)

Apres une rapide analyse, il semblerait que tu as quelques conflits d'extensions. Tu as certainement installé une verrsion americaine de QuickTime par dessus la version française d'origine, ce qui embrouille le système car il ne sait pas remplacer les extensions car elle n'ont pas le même nom : par exemple, tu as "QuickTime musical instruments" et en même temps "Instruments QuickTime" . Il faut en retirer une des 2. Il doit y en avoir d'autre, il faut fouiller.
D'autre part, tu devrais selectionner dans le TdB "démarrage" ton disque ou se situe l'OS (surement l'interne). Ca ne pose pas de problème particulier mais tu verra que l'iMac demarrera bcp plus vite.
Tu as aussi tres peu de mémoire, fait attention de ne pas trop en donner à Toast, il faut que le système puisse respirer.... Augmente peut-être la mémoire virtuelle à défaut d'acheter une barrette...


----------



## MacJeebee (27 Avril 2001)

ET l'extension iTunes ??? Elle ne pose pas un probleme avec le gravage de CD ???

Je sais que moi, je ne peux pas activer Toast 5 et iTunes simultanement, car au demarrage, l'ordinateur freeze au chargement de l'extention Toast.

Le probleme vient peut etre de ca.....



------------------
MacJeeBee


----------



## MarcMame (27 Avril 2001)

Exact, désactive aussi l'extension iTunes, c'est probablement elle qui fout la zone.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

j' ai tout viré itunes et ca ne change rien!
pareil pour quicktime.
et e ne pense pas que ca vienne d' un conflit d' extension, je n' en ai pas rajouté depuis longtemps! par contre j' en ai peut être enlevé qu' il fallait pas. vous auriez pas une idée d' extension qu' il pourrait me manquer?
sinon j' ai pas trouvé que ca changeait beaucoup au démarrage.
merci quand même et si il vous venait une idée lumineuse, dite moi la avant que je balance par la fenêtre cet ordi qui commence à m' énerver!!!


----------



## peji78 (28 Avril 2001)

la solution que je te propose est radicale : sauvegarde tes données, réinstalle mac os 9.1 (ou mac os 9.0.4 si tu n'a pas le CD de mac os 9.1, que tu peux commander ici au passage).
Puis réinstalle toast 5 (seulement : pas la peine d'avoir 2 versions de toast !!). et normalement tout devrait aller.
Sinon cette solution te parait trop lourde essaie ça : vire toutes ces extensions :
Toast CD Reader 4.0.1 132 Ko le 8/11/99 à 0:36:19
Toast USB Alpha Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:23:08
Toast USB Freecom Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:24:04
Toast USB HPMesa Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:27:14
Toast USB Iomega Bridge  1.3 16 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:26:23
Toast USB LaCie Bridge  1.3 16 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:24:24
Toast USB OnSpec Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:28:19
Toast USB OnSpec v2 Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:26:48
Toast USB QPS Bridge  1.3 44 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:25:56
Toast USB Shuttle Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:24:42
Toast USB ShuttleIn Bridge  1.3 12 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:26:11
Toast USB SonyEu Bridge  1.3 16 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:27:25
Toast USB Support 1.3 16 Ko le 2/11/99 à 0:23:45

Désactive cette extension : SerialShimLib ?  1.4.5 24 Ko le 25/07/00 à 3:00:00

Vire le dossier toast 4 et le dossier toast 5 et réinstalle toast 5 seul.

Et essaie de faire le ménage dans ton dossier système de temps en temps sinon tu vas accumuler tellement de merdes que ton mac commencer à puer !!

------------------
Mac'istador, j'adore !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2001)

apparemment il ne reste plus que la solution lourde!.
merci quand même à tout le monde!


----------

